# Minx & Brooke in lilac



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Some pics of Minx and Brooke in their new lilac polar fleece tops. I like them because they have a zip on the back (with a flap underneath) and they are so easy to get on and off. It's a gorgeous mid winter sunny day here today so I guess they could have done with sunshades in the outdoor shot.


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

GORGEOUS pics, GORGEOUS girls  What more could you want?  Love those sweethearts! They gotta have a playdate with Ruby sometime! Love the tops too


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gorgeous girls!! I love their tops!!!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

I love those pics in their new tops. They look so stylish. They are soooo.. cute.


----------



## colleen13 (Jul 10, 2004)

they are absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Beautiful gals.. just gorgeous


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

they are both stunning !! i love their vests :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

your girls are so wonderful , they look great in thier tops  

I just wanna hug them .. 

( You take the most wonderful , great quality photos )


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful........love their tops...such a great color on them...
Winters day????LOL Where's the snow and the howling winds ???


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww what great tops your chis are to cute


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

oh bless it really is their colour


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

So so so so cute


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

What great shots of them!! Love the tops, too!!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Adorable!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

Absolutely stunning :flower: . Thats really their color. Love :love7: all the pics


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Your girls are beautiful. I love the colors on them. Very stylish.

Leslie


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Fizzys mum said:


> your girls are so wonderful , they look great in thier tops
> 
> I just wanna hug them ..
> 
> ( You take the most wonderful , great quality photos )


Thank you Fizzys mum, that's very encouraging as I must admit to deleting many rejects off my little digital camera when I'm taking pics. :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

nabi said:


> Absolutely beautiful........love their tops...such a great color on them...
> Winters day????LOL Where's the snow and the howling winds ???


LOL We do get plenty of those conditions here in NZ too. Where I am when we have snow it is usually confined to the hills around the region but is accompanied by a bitterly cold southerly wind. Yesterday was exceptional, a still sunny day without the freezing cold frosty morning & night that usually precedes such a day. But I was still in my winter woollies. Today it is cloudy and cold with rain on the way.:lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what great tops! and they look so pretty in that color!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

How beautiful they are! They look extra gorgeous in their lovely lilac vests. Wherever did you get those? I love that you dress them alike.


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Those two are such a gorgeous pair!!!  That color is great on them!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Just stunning!!!! :wink:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Pretty snazzy that would be the chi's and the cute tops! :wink:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

OMG They are just beautiful babies


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW!!! They are soooo cute!!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> How beautiful they are! They look extra gorgeous in their lovely lilac vests. Wherever did you get those? I love that you dress them alike.


Thank you Rachael. :angel10: If my memory serves me right I bought them from a store called Pet Supplies Direct at the Harbourtown outlet stores in Queensland and they cost $20 each (Aust dollars). The website for the manufacturers is www.prestigepetproducts.com.au :love4:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

They are just beautiful!!  That would be cool if you guys got together with Ruby and her momma!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

ilovesadie said:


> They are just beautiful!!  That would be cool if you guys got together with Ruby and her momma!


Thank you. :love4: Yes, I'm looking forward to that, we are in regular contact on msgr (BTW Peta YOU will have to bring YOUR camera and take some pix!). In meantime tho' I'm immersed with family "stuff". Main preoccupation is currently checking out venues and other preliminary wedding plans for daughter no. 2's wedding planned for January 2006.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

They look beautiful in their little lilac Vests!!! Look like little twins!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all your lovely comments. :angel8: :angel1: :love7:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh they are so beautiful! Love your siggy too! :wink:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

SC said:


> Oh they are so beautiful! Love your siggy too! :wink:


Thank you. :angel10: Ruby's Ma made my siggy and I love it too. :love4:


----------

